Ask HN: Which (if any) content feed(s) do you “digest” aside from HN? - kizer
======
ahmedam55
I follow prominent people in web development community on twitter.com and so
far it's been the best source ever.

------
kizer
I visit reddit out of habit, but I'm looking to cut down since the new
experience is so... commercialized I guess.

------
Ibethewalrus
Kottke.org Swiss miss DF

